# Antique Bike Identification



## Wholman (Mar 16, 2011)

I found this bike in an attic in an antebellum home this summer when I was doing some restoration work on the roof and interior. The owner wanted to chuck it, but I hung on to it.

I am trying to identify it and its potential value; if there is none, I'll repaint it and fix it with modern parts to use.

However, I have a feeling it's very old. There is one wooden wheel, in the back, with a faint stamp reading (I think) "Lobdell Rims, MA Michigan." There are two decals which read "Best Cycle Shop, Best Built Bikes, VA 0757, 615 E. 31st St. " I can't locate a serial number anywhere -- the paint is old and blistered. There is a rear brake, simple caliper-style. The cogs have much wider teeth than today's bikes, and the chain has a long-short-long link pattern. The handlebars are very aggressive, the dropouts are nearly vertical, and the handlebar stem is diamond in cross-section.

Any and all information would be much appreciated. Thanks so much.

Pictures at www.flickr.com/photos/wholman


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

i really like this bike! i think, since the front wheel mounts into a slot rather than a hole it is newer than the 1920's or so. i wish i could tell you more about this bike. 
the front forks and the stem/handlebars are super great!


----------



## kccomet (Mar 17, 2011)

cool bike looks like an early 30s racer. want to sell it im interested pm me thanks


----------



## jackomeano (Nov 12, 2011)

*I think a track trainer bicycle fitted with a rear brake*

The adjustable stem for one . Also I have seen two ww2 bicycles here in Italy that had the same bolt on rear stay to seat post. 
Looks like alot of work.
Good luck keep us updated with photos.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 13, 2011)

Very interesting bike.  Definitely of the antebellum period, can't say much more than that.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice find! That stem I believe is a Major Taylor...looks like his personal design.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 13, 2011)

With caliper brakes, it's not a "track racing bike", which is what everyone is calling an old bike with drop bars these days.  It's a serious adult bike for use on the road, which is pretty uncommon in the US from the 1930's.  The brakes are great- Can't pin down just who made them.  The stem is a Major Taylor type, which were common back then.  Well worth putting back on the road!   For modern parts, stick to rims, tires, saddle  and spokes and fix everything else.  See if you can find any information about the Best Cycle Shop.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2011)

*brakes*

I believe the brakes are Phillips, brake handle slightly resembles Schwinns 37-38 lever...  Definately 1930s era


----------

